# Can you help me to pick out speaker wire?



## Operator7lbc (Jan 20, 2012)

Whether it's pointing me to a thread, article, or just some quick advice, I could use some feedback......

I just moved into a new place, and have a zillion things going on, just purchased new speakers (Polk Rti 12), and boss gave me a Pioneer Elite receiver.

I'd like to test them out asap, but I know there is more to buying speaker wire than have the right gauge. 

Can anyone help me out on this, please?


Thank you very kindly, in advance. :help:


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Go to Radio Shack or Home Depot and buy a 100 ft. spool of either 18 gauge "speaker wire" or 14 gauge "speaker wire". it'll be around $10.00 for the 18 gauge and $15.00 for the 14 gauge.
If you've got several runs of 25 feet or more buy the thicker 14 gauge wire.
The "speaker wire" will have two distinct colored wires IE: copper and silver or copper and red striped. That way you can easily identify 'polarity" when you hook-up the speakers.
You know, of course, that you can spend thousands of dollars on "speaker wire". There's NO audio/visual need to buy anything other than what I've described.


----------



## Operator7lbc (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks...

I have read that many times, speaker wire that is advertised as "copper", is merely aluminum with copper coating.

I was wondering if there were a few good brands that I should look for, in order to make sure I get good quality wires?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I just bught 12 ga. bulk speaker wire from Lowes and connectors from Radio Shack, I'm happy with the results. If you want pre-terminated wires, Blue Jeans is a good source.


----------



## Operator7lbc (Jan 20, 2012)

not sure what "pre-terminated" wires are, but wanted to ask if I need to purchase connectors?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Pre-terminated wires are finished speaker wires made to length with the connectors installed. Speaker wire can be attached "bare wire" to the binding posts. Particularly if you fiddel with them,they will become frayed after a time and get difficult to control so most folks will attach spade connectors or banana connectors to the wires. ( Bananas are particularly helpful if your amp or receiver has the binding posts placed close togeather). If you can keep the strands under control , bare wire will give you just as good a connection.
Enjoy your new rig ! Connectors can come later.


----------



## Operator7lbc (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you SIR!

That helps a ton!! :sn:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Operator7lbc said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I have read that many times, speaker wire that is advertised as "copper", is merely aluminum with copper coating.


Aluminum is actually a better conductor than copper the issue with aluminum is if it heats up and cools down it expands and contracts much more than copper so connections can become loose it is also softer so it can literally be squeezed out of a tight connection.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I priced 100' 14 gauge at Lowes for $32 yesterday. Its RCA brand. Their CL2 was $38 for 30'! The 16 gauge was $28/100ft.

I ordered 100' of Monoprice.com's 16 gauge oxygen free for $18. Bought 18 screw type bananna plugs with it for a total of $54 shipped.


----------



## lhorwinkle (Nov 17, 2011)

Oxygen free :R


----------



## lhorwinkle (Nov 17, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Aluminum is actually a better conductor than copper ....


No. Silver is best (among common, non-exotic materials). Copper is second best. Then gold. Then aluminum.

Copper is the easy choice ... except when the price rises, as it did during the Bolivian labor crisis 40 years ago. That drove up prices and made aluminum attractive for a while.

Barring that, copper rules.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Aluminum is actually a better conductor than copper the issue with aluminum is if it heats up and cools down it expands and contracts much more than copper so connections can become loose it is also softer so it can literally be squeezed out of a tight connection.


You need a thicker aluminum wire for the same conductance as a copper wire.

CHARACTERISTICS COPPER ALUMINUM
Tensile strength (lb/in2). 55,000 25,000
Tensile strength for same conductivity (lb). 55,000 40,000
Weight for same conductivity (lb). 100 48
*Cross section for same conductivity (C.M.). 100 160*
Specific resistance (W/mil ft). 10.6 17


----------

